# I just visited the VTuber thread, are these fucking people serious?



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Title.


----------



## Berwick (Jul 30, 2022)

Most of them never post outside that specific thread, so it's like A&N but worse. They're all weirdos too. I asked a bud about this a while back and apparently the farms are just a good place for the most spergy of these guys to gossip, dox, and whatnot.


----------



## Admin Dissipate Swordfish (Jul 30, 2022)

Most likely. 

While I personally dont subscribe to the appeal of these Virtual Avatar-Personalities streaming content online, I can understand the appeal of them to some people

It's the more-than-realistic colors and depiction you'd find in cartoons and animation, with a dash of anime to entice those who are into that. 

You don't see a sweaty tired human being--you see an anime girl or guy with a backstory and personality, like a cartoon come to life; you see someone roleplaying and putting on a performance and their audience gobbling up that performance. And like all good things, you see people take those things way too seriously.

It's not surprising to see people engage with it as it appears to be the next step in the trend of internet streaming, but it sure creates a lot of drama and controversy too.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Locke And Doula said:


> people take those things way too seriously.


They treat the role played character as real, shit is bizarre.


----------



## Admin Dissipate Swordfish (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> They treat the role played character as real, shit is bizarre.


It's fucking crazy, but this isn't the first or will be the last group of people to be fucking autistic/horny/obsessed over fake celebrity/personalities online so I've sorta made peace on that

What the V-Tuber phenomenon has shown is how having a fictional waifu/husbando you can project your obsession over that _also _interacts with you through livestreams is a wonderful cocktail of weaboo attachment and parasocial fuckery


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 30, 2022)

Beyond the green meadows of Q&A is a world of nightmares


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 30, 2022)

yes, i love watching thots who pretend to be anime characters. how could you tell?


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh, you've never been to the Vtuber thread? It's something else.

They've whined before about how Josh sometimes is mean to them (I think he goes in there just to push them around a bit if he's feeling glum) and a lot of them don't post anywhere else like Berwick said, so you'd think they'd go elsewhere but the issue is they're all really retarded so they can't make their own site without it falling apart within a month or getting taken over by transexuals/child predators.

It's a little cruel but it's one of those rule by force things where (like most weebs) the Vtuber fans refuse to accept the idea that what they do is crass and a sign of being low functioning individuals, except what they think doesn't matter because they're too dumb and detached from reality to actually do anything about it so they just have to take people's abuse.

They're like a little corral of lemmings happily going about their business, and if you're ever feeling mad you can go in there and kick them a little and it's ok. They have a very short memory and very simple needs so they'll get over it quickly.


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

They had a secret Vtuber discord with 5 porn channels so take that as you will.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Jul 30, 2022)

I don’t even know what a VTuber is, god I feel old.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> they can't make their own site without it falling apart within a month or getting taken over by transexuals/child predators.


Absolute losers.



Uberpenguin said:


> They're like a little corral of lemmings happily going about their business, and if you're ever feeling mad you can go in there and kick them a little and it's ok. They have a very short memory and very simple needs so they'll get over it quickly.


HOLY SHIT, THIS IS A PERFECT ANALOGY. I honestly was going to exactly do this, " you can go in there and kick them a little and it's ok", this is fucking the funniest shit I read in awhile...thank you.


----------



## Moths (Jul 30, 2022)

Anime was a mistake
Weebs were a mistake
Take me back to constantinople


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 30, 2022)

Literal retarded pedophiles tugging on their dicks to grown men larping as little girls. 
It's enough to make a man go crazy


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> grown men larping as little girls.


LOL, so the people behind the characters are MEN, wtf? Acting and speaking like little girls, holy fuck...this is worse than I thought.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> LOL, so the people behind the characters are MEN, wtf? Acting and speaking like little girls, holy fuck...this is worse than I thought.


Of course.  Once you enter the animesphere the degeneracy never stops.  There really is no excuse to let them live


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Of course.  Once you enter the animesphere the degeneracy never stops.  There really is no excuse to let them live


Burn it all down...


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> LOL, so the people behind the characters are MEN, wtf? Acting and speaking like little girls, holy fuck...this is worse than I thought.


I've always believed that VTubers are men with voice changers that want in on those thot bucks.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jul 30, 2022)

Weeb simps are deathly serious. Don't compare their favorite VTuber, Rabbitu Penii-chan to whom they donate $1,000 on an hourly basis, to a twitch thot in a hot tub; they'll get real mad and give all your posts tophats.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

WhoBusTank69 said:


> Rabbitu Penii-chan to whom they donate $1,000 on an hourly basis, to a twitch thot in a hot tub; they'll get real mad and give all your posts tophats.


Now I know what to do, thank you.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Jul 30, 2022)

If you’re wondering what a rejected Vtube auditioner looks like, may I introduce you to the Amanda Morris thread?


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Title.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Fucking Pantsu Party, yeah, familiar. What a train wreck...thank you though.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 30, 2022)

Coomers.


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 30, 2022)

What the shit said:


> They had a secret Vtuber discord with 5 porn channels so take that as you will.


guess i didn't post in there enough to get into the groomer discord


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

Amaranth said:


> guess i didn't post in there enough to get into the groomer discord


At least I was mentioned in the discord. The logs are posted in the vtuber lunacy thread if anyone wants to check it out.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

What the shit said:


> At least I was mentioned in the discord.


?


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 30, 2022)

What the shit said:


> At least I was mentioned in the discord. The logs are posted in the vtuber lunacy thread if anyone wants to check it out.


was that the thread that got derailed by the big nosed furry saphrenet and  that one crackhead?  anyway, since I was a member of the farms before getting into tubers, I guess I didn't develop that parasocial clique shit in the vtuber thread,  dodged a bullet


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

Amaranth said:


> was that the thread that got derailed by the big nosed furry saphrenet and  that one crackhead?  anyway, since I was a member of the farms before getting into tubers, I guess I didn't develop that parasocial clique shit in the vtuber thread,  dodged a bullet


No that was the debate vtuber simps in mass debates. I’m talking about the community watch thread. 


SeniorFuckFace said:


> ?


Because I often fuck with them so often, they’d saw stuff about me like “I hate this What the shit guy.” I wasn’t in the discord but looking into it you’d see a lot of gawking from users who hated drive-by posters or that went against their Vtuber mentality.


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 30, 2022)

What the shit said:


> No that was the debate vtuber simps in mass debates. I’m talking about the community watch thread.
> 
> Because I often fuck with them so often, they’d saw stuff about me like “I hate this What the shit guy.” I wasn’t in the discord but looking into it you’d see a lot of gawking from users who hated drive-by posters or that went against their Vtuber mentality.


I just checked a looked in there, why is there so much fucking grooming, holy fuck


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

Amaranth said:


> I just checked a looked in there, why is there so much fucking grooming, holy fuck


What the Discord?


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 30, 2022)

no just that lunacy thread in general, just going to random pages and I see evidence of grooming


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh yeah. Very recently a bunch of gawr gura fans went after an autistic minor because she was pretending to be like gura. Very sad.


----------



## Hot Dog (Jul 30, 2022)

VTubers are autistic as fuck and I don't get the appeal, at all. Some coom brained weebs chat with an average person behind a shitty puppet putting on a fake voice and they rake in the weeb bucks, easy as.

If you donate to any of this you are retarded, same with thots.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Which VTuber is a man posing as a little girl?


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Which VTuber is a man posing as a little girl?


anyone not part of a company is a not 0% chance of being a man oh and uhhh one from vshoujo who uses text to speech, forgot the name


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Which VTuber is a man posing as a little girl?


Not into vtubers myself I can't give you an extensive list although I did hear of this case some time ago https://nextshark.com/anime-youtuber-actually-man/ 
Generally though I imagine it's hard to tell given they hide behind fake avatars and voice changers, it might be a bit of a in-joke though like "there are no woman on the internet and all the children are FBI agents"


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

The biggest Vtuber that everyone assumes is a man is Zentreya because he uses TTS.


----------



## marvlouslie (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> They treat the role played character as real, shit is bizarre.



They also can't seem to accept that some of them are legitimately terrible fucking people for some reason. Document some of the shady political slapfights some of VShojo has gotten into recently, or point out that one of their main donation charity streams was going directly to the DNC, and you're politically sperging.


----------



## Reddit is Malding (Jul 30, 2022)

Defend your passion, @Suikafag

Autistic little weirdo


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

@Suikafag  Are you one of these fucking weirdos that likes men who portray little animated girls?


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jul 30, 2022)

Vtubers are the sub-animal race of the sub-human race known as weebs. They are literally the worse breed of human that can exist. People shit on furries but literally nothing is more insane and cringe then Vtuber fans. They have more autism then furries, more pedophilia then discord mods, more pretentiousness then Redditors, and more degeneracy then regular trannies.

Null keeps that thread alive soley as a containment thread for these anime avatar retards.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Title.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Which VTuber is a man posing as a little girl?


All of them, we've been over this


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Jul 30, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> Vtubers are the sub-animal race of the sub-human race known as weebs. They are literally the worse breed of human that can exist. People shit on furries but literally nothing is more insane and cringe then Vtuber fans.


VTuber just means virtual-youtuber. 
It's not strictly anime, as for example Vee has a goblin or troll vtuber avatar




Flamenco has a fat dog.




So with that groundwork laid out... you do know you also get furry vtubers right?


----------



## Suikafag (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> @Suikafag  Are you one of these fucking weirdos that likes men who portray little animated girls?


Not all of them are men. Some of them are actual women. But yes I like vtubers.

Also not all of them are little some of them have big tiddies. Can’t be little if you look like an adult. 

Ex:


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Suikafag said:


> Not all of them are men. Some of them are actual women. But yes I like vtubers.
> 
> Also not all of them are little some of them have big tiddies. Can’t be little if you look like an adult.
> 
> ...


What, specifically,  is the appeal of a man portraying a young girl animated character? Stay on topic.


----------



## Suikafag (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> What, specifically,  is the appeal of a man portraying a young girl animated character? Stay on topic.


I don’t see any appeal because thats gay and sounds like a troons paradise. 

Which is why I rarely if ever watch indies because company vtubers (like holo and niji) are all guaranteed to be actual women…..if they have a female model that is because male vtubers still exist with holostars and nijiens 5th, 6th, and 7th gens.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Suikafag said:


> I don’t see any appeal because thats gay and sounds like a troons paradise.


Okay, fair enough, and good on you.

Is this an accurate description of a segment of the VTuber community, "Vtubers are the sub-animal race of the sub-human race known as weebs. They are literally the worse breed of human that can exist. People shit on furries but literally nothing is more insane and cringe then Vtuber fans. They have more autism then furries, more pedophilia then discord mods, more pretentiousness then Redditors, and more degeneracy then regular tranni"


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Jul 30, 2022)

Oh great the autists from the Vtuber thread are now invading Q&A.

Look what you have done OP.


----------



## Retink (Jul 30, 2022)

I don't get them either, but a place to Pippa Post is always good.


----------



## SandyCat (Jul 30, 2022)

They're not serious. Its one giant troll op of extremely dedicated shitposters fucking with people


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

SandyCat said:


> Its one giant troll op of extremely dedicated shitposters fucking with people


With an over 6000-page thread, not sure about that Friendo.


----------



## What the shit (Jul 30, 2022)

Suikafag said:


> But yes I like vtubers.


Because it’s coomerbait.


----------



## SandyCat (Jul 30, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> With an over 6000-page thread, not sure about that Friendo.


Like I said they're extremely dedicated


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jul 30, 2022)

Apparently they make doujin for vtubers (doujin is homemade manga that is mass produced and sold at comic markets "comi-ket"). Arent they real people or is it a larping thing? It really takes parasocial relationships with online personalities to a new level.


----------



## Skitarii (Jul 30, 2022)

What the shit said:


> They had a secret Vtuber discord with 5 porn channels so take that as you will.


FIVE?????


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jul 30, 2022)

TroonsDid911 said:


> View attachment 3545218
> 
> Vtubers are the sub-animal race of the sub-human race known as weebs. They are literally the worse breed of human that can exist. People shit on furries but literally nothing is more insane and cringe then Vtuber fans. They have more autism then furries, more pedophilia then discord mods, more pretentiousness then Redditors, and more degeneracy then regular trannies.
> 
> Null keeps that thread alive soley as a containment thread for these anime avatar retards.


Bro you lost me at the furry part. Furries actually groom children and rape animals. Vtubers are just weirdos who oogle cartoons. I would much rather deal with weebs than furries.

Never forget RainFurrest.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> RainFurrest


Burn that mother fucking shit down.


----------



## The Unfinished Swan (Jul 30, 2022)

its one of the most highly viewed threads on the site , but I still cant tell you whats the appeal ,I need my objects of affection to be in 3D.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

The Unfinished Swan said:


> objects of affection to be in 3D.


That's one way of putting it.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson (Jul 30, 2022)

Eventually over half the posts in the site will be in the vtuber thread. 

They need to be removed now.


----------



## Hot Dog (Jul 30, 2022)

As an aside if you put anime or vtuber shit on your car it deserves to be totalled. Disgusting.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 30, 2022)

Title.


----------



## Doji (Jul 30, 2022)

This kind of thing lends itself to degeneracy easily. Personally, I never watch the streams but the clips on youtube can be really funny. (And they're translated to English if necessary.)

Some people in the Vtuber thread take it as far as they can but what can you do, every single thing that is somewhat good or high quality gets a lot of people ultra obsessed over it. I guess it's because a lot of people have a huge void in them and try to fill with these sorts of things, but the void is ever growing and it demands more and more. There's also just the mentally ill too.


----------



## Prophetic Spirit (Jul 30, 2022)

Hah, i'm wondering if those retarded fucks are mentiong me in their own hellhole in discord, being openly against those insignificant fuckers.
But, staying on topic; you can't fight against ill without proper treatment. I had a friend who went in this fucking cursed spiral of mocap streamers. I never talked to him ever since.

Seeing people falling into a vortex is funny. The only proper answer they can give to you is giving negative reactions 'cus they can't create an actual argument of how donating to LARPers & thots is an actual waste of life.


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Jul 30, 2022)

the only vtuber i know about is that rabbit girl who made fun of ralph, she was actually kind of cool. otherwise it seems like more pathetic zoomer weeb stuff.


----------



## Retink (Jul 30, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Arent they real people or is it a larping thing? It really takes parasocial relationships with online personalities to a new level.


The vtuber's persona is an act, but many of them just act themselves, sort of like those actors who just play one type of character because they just act out their own personality or an idealized version of it.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Aug 3, 2022)

Retink said:


> The vtuber's persona is an act, but many of them just act themselves, sort of like those actors who just play one type of character because they just act out their own personality or an idealized version of it.


So basically they're all Adam Sandler?


----------



## SandyCat (Aug 3, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> So basically they're all Adam Sandler?


Adam Sandler was the first vtuber


----------



## Retink (Aug 3, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> So basically they're all Adam Sandler?


Adam Sandler did have an animated version of Adam Sandler





Look it slots right in


----------

